

Ask YC: How Can Web 2.0 Improve Conversation Between Local Gov and Citizens - jasonlbaptiste

After this past election and the way things are shaping up, starting off with Youtube for national addresses, social media is going to have a more rapid acceptance by local government.  It's a topic I've been exploring the past week or so for fun, and just want some insights + thoughts from fellow hacker news commenters.&#60;p&#62;I'm NOT looking for a discussion about politics.  I'm looking for insights about technology and its impact on communication between local governments and its citizens.
======
bootload
_"... I'm NOT looking for a discussion about politics. I'm looking for
insights about technology and its impact on communication between local
governments and its citizens ..."_

Adrian Holovaty of Chicago Crime ~
<http://holovaty.com/blog/archive/2008/01/31/0102> and
<http://www.everyblock.com> is probably the best example I can think of.
Everyblock is going to be opensourced at some time in the future.

The ability for citizens see what is really going on at street level
thematically is the key benefit thus allowing the Local government to get on
with governing and release the data for others to use.

